
Square introduces payroll - westonplatter0
https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/square-launches-payroll-product-for-small-businesses-pricing-starts-at-25month/
======
westonplatter0
I would love to see a chart of products offered vs revenue per product user
over time grouped by products.

Seems like square innovates at a pace on par with Apple's early years.

